# Anyone shot against Joe Goza or Rodney Huffman??



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

These two guys win most of the Limited Pro-class (finger-class) ASA and IBO 3-D tournaments with really exceptional scores for finger-shooters.... 

Who has met or shot head-to-head with these guys before?

Did they give any tips or suggestions for finger-shooting?

In the "finger-shooting world", these fella's are sort of the equal of Hopkins and Cousins in the "release-aid world"! :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*Rodney*

He was out at the NFAA outdoor nationals. Nice guy to talk to and real good shot. Did not get to shoot in his group shot with two other pros first day. They even talked me into becomeing Nfaa pro. I wish I could shoot ASA mayeb in couple of yrs.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

TexasGuy said:


> These two guys win most of the Limited Pro-class (finger-class) ASA and IBO 3-D tournaments with really exceptional scores for finger-shooters....
> 
> Who has met or shot head-to-head with these guys before?
> 
> ...


Lots of great finger guys out there. meet quite a few.


----------



## fingers1 (Nov 29, 2003)

yep, shot with both of them last year. If they get hot you may as well enoy the show cause you aint gonna keep up with em. Both guys are class acts.


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

I have shot with both of them. They are both great guys. When they are shooting good, they are tough to beat. That bum Stachler guy ain't too bad either(just kidding Chris).


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

ILMathewsPro said:


> I have shot with both of them. They are both great guys. When they are shooting good, they are tough to beat. That bum Stachler guy ain't too bad either(just kidding Chris).



Hi Gary,

Would "Stachler" actually be Chris Stauffer from Texas?

Never had the pleasure to meet him yet, but I hear he shoots a mean Hoyt ProTec! :wink:

I think last year at the Texas State Indoor Championships, Chris placed second in the Finger-Class to a fella by the name of Ken Toone, who was shooting a Mathews Apex)......


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

No, the Chris I was talking about is from Ohio I think.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

ILMathewsPro said:


> No, the Chris I was talking about is from Ohio I think.


Oh, OK.....wrong "Chris"........


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Rodney is a good friend of mine. Just talked to him the other day. He just gotten back from Ill. hunting. I got his cell phone number but I dont think he would appreciate me giving it out. 
You will not meet a nicer guy in the world. Very quiet, unassuming. Not the kind to tell you how to do it. But if you ask he'll tell you what he knows. 
And shoot. I dont know of anyone that can shoot with fingers the way he can. He can shoot a short ata bow with his fingers like nobodys business. 
Great guy. I'll try to get him on AT. Cant say enough good things about him.
What sets those guys apart is the ability to judge yardage, truly amazing.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

I do believe I got to see Rodney sprawled out on his fanny, all over the ground in Yankton.lol

Rod's chair collapsed under the force of the continuous laughter from that group. 

Luckily, the only damage was to the chair and a poor, very squished banana..and maybe a little decorum.

Mind you, having noted the "fun" these guys were having...omg...talk about 'turning the switch on' when they need to get on with the job, brilliant to watch.

All in all, I had a great time shooting with these guys...the world needs more of them...life is it is, is way too serious:darkbeer: 

Cheers


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

TexasGuy said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Would "Stachler" actually be Chris Stauffer from Texas?
> 
> ...


Chris Stauffer shoots AMFSL--Won State--Won Nationals with 600 111X's

Ken Toone shoots AMBHFSL--Won State

Chris started out this Indoor Season with 300 45X's shooting AMFSL PRO

Robert


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Not exactly...*

I haven't shot against either one, but a couple of years ago, I posed a finger-shooting related question on the Mathews forum and Joe Goza called me. We spent over half an hour on the phone and we talked about a bunch of shooting-related issues: real, real nice guy (unlike some of the pros I shot with some time ago).


----------

